# British firm to design terminal airspace around Jebel Ali International Airport



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

NATS, the UK's leading air traffic management provider, has won its largest-ever overseas airspace design contract at what will be one of the world's largest international airports in Dubai.



The contract is to design terminal airspace around Jebel Ali International Airport, which will have six runways and an annual capacity of 120 million passengers. The contract was awarded to NATS by the UAE Government with work commencing in early July.



NATS will work closely with the local aviation authorities to design airspace that will offer flexibility to optimise operations for the new airport and between civil and military traffic. 



Lawrence Hoskins, Managing Director of NATS’ commercial business, said “This is the largest overseas contract of its kind that NATS has won and we are delighted to have the opportunity to showcase our expertise at the world’s largest international airport. 



“We have worked in collaboration with a number of civil aviation departments within the UAE and this project is very much aligned with our strategy to create partnerships. We look forward to successfully delivering the airspace design in January prior to the airport becoming operational in December 2007.”



The British company recently won a landmark contract worth more than £700 million to provide air traffic control systems to the UK’s Ministry of Defence, the first of its kind to enable full integration between civil and military en route air traffic control. 


© 2006 Mena Report (www.menareport.com)


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Let's hope they don't design airspace that conflicts with the Marina.


----------



## koukla (May 25, 2006)

TowerPower said:


> Let's hope they don't design airspace that conflicts with the Marina.


Are you serious? There are projects that conflict with each other WITHIN the Marina. Just because everyone feels it's their need to get a plot and outdo the last development in as many aspects as possible.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

TowerPower said:


> Let's hope they don't design airspace that conflicts with the Marina.


It actually conflicts. It was mentioned on that other articles posted early this week.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it would be the most ridiculous thing ever if they implement height restrictions in the marina and all the supertalls will be reduced.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ We just have to wait and see.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> it would be the most ridiculous thing ever if they implement height restrictions in the marina and all the supertalls will be reduced.


If that happens then I will laugh so hard at what's so called H.H's vision!


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

koukla said:


> Are you serious? There are projects that conflict with each other WITHIN the Marina. Just because everyone feels it's their need to get a plot and outdo the last development in as many aspects as possible.


??????
All I was saying is that with the recent rumours of height restrictions I hope they weren't dumb enough to design flight pathes that would reduce building heights in the Marina.


----------



## koukla (May 25, 2006)

Oh, sorry. I thought you meant design and outlook.


----------

